# Spec clutch horrors!



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Do NOTTTT buy a SPEC clutch!
I bought in feb and had shutter ever since, took it out today and theres hot spots on the flywheel + pressure plate, the surface is only touching in the middle versus the entire surface. 
Not even 5000 miles on the clutch. 

I am getting an LS7 clutch now and paying for new clutch+ install all over again. Another $1000ish. 

DO NOT GET SPEC.:shutme

Ill post pics soon.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I feel you on this one man!! I got the same clutch and it is absolutely horrible!! It makes the worst noise ever and its constantly slipping. Monster here i come


----------

